# versatility of the straight blast



## simpson101 (Apr 1, 2007)

I have been wondering about the intricacies of the mechanics of the JKD's infamous straight blast. From my understanding, you would be in a fencer's posture / stance, and your two shoulders and arms have to be perfectly in-line in a straight line. You have to push off or jump with the rear leg and utilize that structure and weight of the body for power. Correct me if I'm wrong.

How versatile is such a punch? Is it a knock out punch? Though it seems more like a "push" punch. It may not seem versatile because your shoulders and the arm extended out from the side of the body have to be inline, so someone can simply step to the side and move out of line from where you are targeting. It also seems strictly a long range attack since the arm have to be fully extended from the side of the body.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 1, 2007)

Your right about the push part.
sean


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 3, 2007)

I haven't seen very many JKDers that can execute the straight blast with full power and make use of all of the internal principles of body structure. To many it looks like a running punch and unfortunately it is presented as such in some JKD schools. Each punch "should" have the ability to knock out the opponent. A good straight blast penetrates through the target and utilizes "forward pressure" and "forward energy". Some just simple push with the straight blast.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 9, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> I haven't seen very many JKDers that can execute the straight blast with full power and make use of all of the internal principles of body structure. To many it looks like a running punch and unfortunately it is presented as such in some JKD schools. Each punch "should" have the ability to knock out the opponent. A good straight blast penetrates through the target and utilizes "forward pressure" and "forward energy". Some just simple push with the straight blast.


James, I find that "forward energy" is very important in all aspects of my game. Thats why I take a differant approach to "my art" compared to what others have "defined" it should be.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi James...great to see you here...you have been posting here a while I see...lol.

I agree completely about forward energy. That is a stable within my method as well.


----------



## Zaose (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with you two (as usual).

I have seen when people leave a lot of "lag time" between the actual hits too - they bring their punching hand back too far, for example. This leaves a "hole" and no pressure.

I usually have students do the straight blast on a hanging heavy bag (heavier the better) - I have them start with one punch holding the bag away from them, and then begin the blast - if the bag comes back towards them, they left a hole and there was a lack of forward pressure.

Seems to "tighten up" the blast and has worked for me.


----------



## simplicity (Apr 11, 2007)

Will Nice  .....As you know, the straight blast when done properly there will always be a hit or hand always on them....Thats where the blast get its effectiveness, because there is that constant pressure on them and they are always feeling a hit......Another thing guys try to bring your hand only half way between your wrist and elbow......Anything else, will leave a gap or no forward "constant" pressure


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 13, 2007)

You're my kind of fighters. You guys have a lot of knowledge between y'all. I find myself reading more than posting. Thanx guys.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 13, 2007)

simplicity said:


> Will Nice  .....As you know, the straight blast when done properly there will always be a hit or hand always on them....Thats where the blast get its effectiveness, because there is that constant pressure on them and they are always feeling a hit......Another thing guys try to bring your hand only half way between your wrist and elbow......Anything else, will leave a gap or no forward "constant" pressure


Starting to sound like some varations of Kenpo 
Sean


----------



## simplicity (Apr 13, 2007)

Call "IT" what ever you like, but thats just a name.....from my understanding of Jeet Kune Do and its principles, thats the way simplicity works.......Maximum results with least amount of effort, thats JKD man...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2007)

Good discussion! This technique has grown on me over time. It's got to be used at the right time and, as mentioned above, in the right way...but if you can get them backing up for even a few steps, you can take advantage of it. To me it's only a tactic to get me to better position (or, really, my opponent into worse position). The goal is to confuse and fluster him while I'm changing the range; it's a transitional move. I would only expect to use a total of three or so chained punches if things were working as expected (not that I expect a fight to go as expected!).

I don't like to cut the punches too short because an opponent who's worked up will not even notice the "bee stings" in that case. They have to be felt, but they're _not _going to really hurt.

Does this technique remind anyone else of a sinawali?


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Apr 20, 2007)

Interesting.  Apparently I'm wrong.  I'm of the understanding that a straight blast has to do with "when your opponent is moving backward, he's lost all ability to hurt you".  The mechanics have never been explained to me so I took it to mean relentless, multiple attacks and to keep moving forward so as not to let him regain his footing. It seems that throwing the shoulder all the way into it would make it very difficult to use multiple punches.  (I picture really fast flurry of punches combined with a rush forward, not giving the opponent room to breathe).  His balance falls backward and you keep it in that direction.  

"Study kicking an opponent while they're down"-Tao of Jeet Kune Do


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 20, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> Interesting. Apparently I'm wrong. I'm of the understanding that a straight blast has to do with "when your opponent is moving backward, he's lost all ability to hurt you". The mechanics have never been explained to me so I took it to mean relentless, multiple attacks and to keep moving forward so as not to let him regain his footing. It seems that throwing the shoulder all the way into it would make it very difficult to use multiple punches. (I picture really fast flurry of punches combined with a rush forward, not giving the opponent room to breathe). His balance falls backward and you keep it in that direction.
> 
> "Study kicking an opponent while they're down"-Tao of Jeet Kune Do


As you close the distance different weapons become available and applicable; so, many strikes can occur on a single circle, and circles can be added without a percieved return motion.
Sean


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Apr 20, 2007)

Too many James'....


----------



## joeygil (May 2, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about an opponent simply stepping out of the way of a straight blast.  This is usually done after you've really bridged the gap and are at close range.  Close enough that missing isn't too much of an issue (due to sidestepping).


----------



## thtackett (May 19, 2007)

There are actually 5 straight blasts in JKD. Most people do the wing chun type of blast which is good to get the range for the JKD straight blast which is a full power straight lead type blast that uses the hip for power. The (usually right leg) is always forward. The stance does not shift leads. Nor to you "run" at your opponent.
Tim Tackett


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2007)

I haven't had this difference explained to me before--the only ones I know are a very formal, traditional Wing Chun version that can be stationary in their weight-back stance, and what I think of as the JKD version where I'm running forward with it (from Paul Vunak's PFS).


----------



## thtackett (May 20, 2007)

That's not it. I don't know where Paul got that.


----------



## tellner (May 20, 2007)

_The_ Tim Tackett? Welcome! Welcome!


----------



## chof (Nov 30, 2007)

its pretty much the same idea as a hook kick your moving forward which creates energy the rotation of the hips with a pivot of 90 degrees and a jump provides power, you must be quick!


----------

